# GW Forgiers?



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

I was going through my Skaven last night and noticed that about 30 of the clan rats (old style) and Rattling Guns are a odd white plastic (resin) look to them... this was out of a lot I picked up about a year/two years ago but just now noticed this.. posiblly was an e(vil) bay purchase... Was/Has this been an issue where someone just copied a bunch of GW models and sold them online? When I researched it some I found a you tube video on how to create molds outof existing figures... and it seems like someone might have done just this.. I am going to go back through my ebay purchases when I get home form work and try and find if/when/who i purchased these off of...


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Perfectly possible, I know it's possible with metal. GW attempted a proper crackdown on forgeries a few years ago, devoting a whole page to the issue and how to spot them in White Dwarf so the problem was widespread enough for them to get angry.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

are they ther old heroquest skaven? the clan rats there were and odd white colour. But the ratling guns always been metal


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

That could be possible on the Hero Quest Skaven, When I get home I will double check everything and maybe get some pics... IF i have time... That is what I thought on the Rattling gun but let me triple check everything...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you have a plastic ratling gun, congratulations, you have a forgery. 

If you have resin Skaven, they're also a forgery. You can tell by the consistency and hardness of the plastic-- GW plastic has been pretty consistent over the years, but resin can vary from piece to piece, and is noticably lighter both in color and in weight than the plastic GW uses in their injection molds.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Farseer_Iowan said:


> I was going through my Skaven last night and noticed that about 30 of the clan rats (old style) and Rattling Guns are a odd white plastic (resin) look to them... this was out of a lot I picked up about a year/two years ago but just now noticed this.. posiblly was an e(vil) bay purchase... Was/Has this been an issue where someone just copied a bunch of GW models and sold them online? When I researched it some I found a you tube video on how to create molds outof existing figures... and it seems like someone might have done just this.. I am going to go back through my ebay purchases when I get home form work and try and find if/when/who i purchased these off of...


And do what? even if could identify the seller nothing ebay or trading standards will do about it after such a long period of time.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

and also 95% of copies are really bad, with double mold lines and not lineing up, but as B&K says, after this long, theres not a lot you can do about it tbh


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Well that is true however if the seller is still selling stuff on ebay and you let them know that you think he might be selling forgeries... oh hell forget about it then... And yes they are a very white - and not to bad job and are a non GW plastic and they are not the Skaven from Hero quest... so i just cleaned them up and applied primer... I let GW know and they didn't seem to give a shit either so why should I. Thank your for all the comments and there IS a policy on Ebay about reporting forgeries and i didn't notice a time frame for that...


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I also have some creamy-white pieces I obtained from someone at my gaming club. They are skeleton weapons: spears, bows and lances. Anyone know if these are forgeries?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Shadow Hawk said:


> I also have some creamy-white pieces I obtained from someone at my gaming club. They are skeleton weapons: spears, bows and lances. Anyone know if these are forgeries?


Way back in the late 90s skeletons were made in "bone" coloured plastic (actually a sort of off cream colour) so you may just have old parts. 

With parts that small I wouldn't worry anyway - moulding parts (so you can have a full regiment of skeletons with the same shield etc) is a grey area in the law, as long as they are for personal use, so its unlikely GW could enforce copyright even if they wanted to.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

rodmillard said:


> Way back in the late 90s skeletons were made in "bone" coloured plastic (actually a sort of off cream colour) so you may just have old parts.
> 
> With parts that small I wouldn't worry anyway - moulding parts (so you can have a full regiment of skeletons with the same shield etc) is a grey area in the law, as long as they are for personal use, so its unlikely GW could enforce copyright even if they wanted to.


it wasnt just skeletons, that was the plastic colour back in the day.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Are the skaven in question one-piece models? Mny moons ago GW put out a box set with skaven, wood elves, dwarfs, and goblins and they were all in a white plastic. All but the goblins were one-piece models (not counting the base, of course) I think, though there was an option to give the dwarves hammers instead of axes.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

I was looking at it, and the color of the skaven in question was a yellowish white, and the body and arms and sword are all one piece but the shields look to have been glued on, there are no GW markings on it anywhere not even the plastic tab. I compared it to the (old) plastic Skaven Clan rat and it looks exactly like the one with the champion head... I was wrong on the Ratling Gun... one is metal the other is plastic so I know the plastic one is forgery


----------

